# I am a moron



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Should there be a Poll attached to this thread?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

But..... from someone that tore ligaments in his foot on the 4th day in Japan, then continued to ride for the next 2 weeks..... :embarrased1: I hope ya have a speedy recovery!!!!!

This is a pic of my foot at home 1 month after I did it!!!!! 










And no, I'm not gonna measure it for you!!!!! @Wiredsport


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

For temporary relief, you can try steroid shots and/or acupuncture if you want to have one last run, but lay off the jumps and strong g-force carves. Get better man!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh dear. Not the greatest decision making.

Oh but do watch Mr. Robot! It's an awesome show!

And yes ice and rest.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The magic cure was hidden in all those Korean posts you deleted! doh!

Hopefully not as bad as you think.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kim chee and powder


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> But..... from someone that tore ligaments in his foot on the 4th day in Japan, then continued to ride for the next 2 weeks..... :embarrased1: I hope ya have a speedy recovery!!!!!
> 
> This is a pic of my foot at home 1 month after I did it!!!!!
> 
> ...


C'mon MK, you know the drill.
Kick your heel against a wall (barefoot please, no socks).
Scream in agony for doing something so stupid with torn ligaments...
:wink:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

They should put a warning notice on freestyle boards, not safe for kids over 30.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Dealing with a hurt knee since Dec 6th no fun.. But I think egnoring it is finally working


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> They should put a warning notice on freestyle boards, not safe for kids over 30.
> 
> Speedy recovery!


I'll never forget the first thing my wife said to me when I'd told her I'd dislocated my shoulder in the park, a couple years ago!!!!! 

"You realise that you're not 21 anymore"!!!!! :| :laugh2:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, i guess you now know NOT what to do :wink: Heal up and have a good summer!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> But..... from someone that tore ligaments in his foot on the 4th day in Japan, then continued to ride for the next 2 weeks..... :embarrased1: I hope ya have a speedy recovery!!!!!
> 
> This is a pic of my foot at home 1 month after I did it!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah dude that's a fucking mondo 38 if I've ever seen one. Burton 9.5 Ruler Wide. Do it. >


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

scotty100 said:


> Yeah dude that's a fucking mondo 38 if I've ever seen one. Burton 9.5 Ruler Wide. Do it. >


:laugh2: More of a "Mongo 48" when I did it!!!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope it's looking up already


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Stress fracture with pulled ligaments in my left foot and of course went on ski trip for two weeks! :grin:
Still have a hope to run New York City Half Marathon in 5 days. :|

At least this happened at the end of the season.
You did go to see a doctor, right?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Donutz said:


> watching World War Z, because there's no point in being bored while feeling sorry for myself. :loser:


At least the zombies will ignore you because you're "defective!"


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

For a bit of camaraderie, sprained my left wrist in Steamboat on 12/3 then right wrist at Copper on 2/5, currently in PT for both, but still riding. My wife's response :rofl2:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

AgingPunk said:


> For a bit of camaraderie, sprained my left wrist in Steamboat on 12/3 then right wrist at Copper on 2/5, currently in PT for both, but still riding. My wife's response :rofl2:


Your legs are working? So why not??!!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> Your legs are working? So why not??!!


EXACTLY, 85% good now, only really hurt when I was taking off my boots and that only happens once during the day so fuck it!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

AgingPunk said:


> EXACTLY, 85% good now, only really hurt when I was taking off my boots and that only happens once during the day so fuck it!


Atta boy!

This thread is really turning into morons supporting morons... :embarrased1:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> This thread is really turning into morons supporting morons... :embarrased1:


Word.

Donutz, don't feel bad, my hips have hurt everyday for the last two years since that shattered helmet (i tore both hip labrums), I don't let that shit stop me. By the end of our BoHo trip I couldn't lift my foot off the ground from a seated position. But all is well, this Friday will be my last day of this miserable season...
:hairy:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone (and for not mocking me too much).

The leg actually feels a lot better today, to the point where I might try again tomorrow if the snow's good (no jumps, though). I'll be making a physio appointment today, although I expect they'll mostly give me exercises to stretch the IT. Which I've already looked up on Doctor Google.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone (and for not mocking me too much).
> 
> The leg actually feels a lot better today, to the point where I might try again tomorrow if the snow's good (no jumps, though). I'll be making a physio appointment today, although I expect they'll mostly give me exercises to stretch the IT. Which I've already looked up on Doctor Google.


Go to see a doctor!!!
Even if he confirms what you already guess, it's worth the trip IMO.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Been to the physio. It's confirmed as ITBS. The physio gave me some exercises and stuff. So the good news is, it's fixable.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

That's good news,


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am not joking when I say rolling saved my life. I would get knee pain after the gym sometimes I would limp the next day even. I started rolling my IT band with a soft smooth roller from Walmart. It hurt a lot. After a couple of months I moved onto the big bumpy roller. I roll my IT after every workout and after snowboarding (because I am a noob and snowboarding is hard on my legs). You have to roll people!!!! NO knee pain at all now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

One of the exercises I was given is rolling the outside of my thigh with a rolling pin. It's a little weird, but it feels good.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

If it wasn't foam roller + Plantar Fasciitis massage ball combo, I would've never be able to complete my marathon training.
They save lives.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

http://http://www.functionalpatterns.com/fp-certified-human-foundations-level-1-london/


snowangel99 said:


> I am not joking when I say rolling saved my life. I would get knee pain after the gym sometimes I would limp the next day even. I started rolling my IT band with a soft smooth roller from Walmart. It hurt a lot. After a couple of months I moved onto the big bumpy roller. I roll my IT after every workout and after snowboarding (because I am a noob and snowboarding is hard on my legs). You have to roll people!!!! NO knee pain at all now.


+1 Bought a video off of Functional Patterns web-site and after 2-3 days of following the video of rolling IT band, hamstring, calve, and quads using medicine ball, a Theracane and lacrosse ball my knee pain is gone... 
www.functionalpatterns.com/fp-certified-human-foundations-level-1-london/


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

The title of this post resonates deeply within me, keep up the good work.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Well if it makes you feel any better I did something way dumber: 

About four days before my last trip, instead of my regular ready for snowboarding workout I thought I'd change it up and added dips on the parallel bars. The next day I was woken by some of the most intense shoulder pain I've ever experienced. It was so bad during the trip that I couldn't sleep without chemical assistance. I still managed to ride all but one day but I was way off my game with low confidence. The Gnar was far from shredsville. Seeing as these gym sessions have been all about me getting more out of snowboarding I think you'll agree I your dumb and squared it at least.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Spammed again. ugh. Donutz you're up.


----------

